# Discus Eggs!



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Woke up this morning to a nice surprise - again. This is their 3rd attempt at it. I don't expect much out of it, as they are in a discus community tank, but at least they are practicing . Dad is busy chasing everyone away, altho the other discus in the tank seem to know to stay away.

Thanks for looking.

*Eggs*










*Mom Guarding Eggs*










*Mom*


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice nice!!!   !!! It's like a breeding season!!! hah


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Must be the change in weather.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Woke up this morning to a nice surprise - again. This is their 3rd attempt at it. I don't expect much out of it, as they are in a discus community tank, but at least they are practicing . Dad is busy chasing everyone away, altho the other discus in the tank seem to know to stay away.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Kim !!!!

Nice to have a mating pair. I always enjoy watching the process of spawning.
Looks like there are many eggs on the cone. Your female is very strong.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Very exciting!!!, A new fresh thread of breeding discus in a planted tank. Keep us update please. Thank you for sharing, Kim.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Nice nice!!!   !!! It's like a breeding season!!! hah


Thanks Ed!



L!$A said:


> Awesome!! Congratulations!!


Thank you.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool. Must be the change in weather.


Ah thanks Gary, but they have been at it for a while now!



Peterchow said:


> Congrats, Kim !!!!
> 
> Nice to have a mating pair. I always enjoy watching the process of spawning.
> Looks like there are many eggs on the cone. Your female is very strong.


Yes Peter MOM is VERY strong!!!! I agree it is always enjoyable to watch the process of spawning.



target said:


> Awesome!! Congrats


Thank you!!1


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kim.....nice discus lah.....they do look familiar too & wonder they still recognize me or not


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Kim.....nice discus lah.....they do look familiar too & wonder they still recognize me or not


Thanks Francis! Hmm well its been about 2 years now so I don't know if they would remember you or not. But they are so wonderful. I do thank you for them.

I always forget what kind they are, maybe you can remind me .


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So far so good, still have them this morning


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

hi Kim.....they are called Checkerboard Snakeskin if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> So far so good, still have them this morning


Excellent news! Please keep us posted and good luck with them


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck with them and keep us posted.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck and more photos please!


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

looking like healthy eggs and attentive discus parents


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will get more pics at the next stage - wigglers. As long as mom and dad let me.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Kim...your tank is looking awesome btw


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Kathie!

The eggs are gone now, I knew they would be eaten, but there will be a next time


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a great looking discus wow, exactly type i want when i get some


----------

